# How do I upload a video?



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've recorded some video to show the results of a couple of vagcom scans, I've uploaded them to photobucket where they work but can't seem to get them to upload and work on the forum !


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

copy the link of the video


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's been taken on the iPhone, which link do I need to copy from Photobucket Kaz? The usual one I use for uploading pics isn't working :-(


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gogs, This may help, use Youtube.
http://support.google.com/youtube/bin/a ... 780&src=cb
Hoggy.


----------

